# Amazondotcom driver robbed in the Capital of Your Nation



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

https://wtop.com/dc/2020/12/amazon-delivery-van-stolen-in-northeast-dc-robbery/
[HEADING=2]Amazon delivery van stolen in Northeast DC robbery[/HEADING]










Zeke Hartner

December 5, 2020, 9:04 AM


 share on facebook 
 share on twitter 
 share via email 
 print 

 
Listen now to WTOP News WTOP.com | Alexa | Google Home | WTOP App | 103.5 FM 

An Amazon delivery van was stolen in a robbery committed by four suspects on Friday afternoon, according to a report by D.C. police.
The driver of the Blue cargo van delivered a package near the Grant Park neighborhood in Northeast D.C. around 2:30 p.m. when four men cornered her, police said.

Police said one of the suspects reportedly told the driver "Give me the keys or Imma pull it out," with his hand tucked inside his hoodie.
The driver handed over the keys and two of the suspects got into the van and drove off, while the other two followed in a white SUV.
The van was later located parked at 5554 B Street in Southeast and the two suspects inside the stolen vehicle got into the SUV, police said.
The SUV was later found in an alley in Northeast with two opened packages outside the vehicle.
Witnesses said the suspects then fled toward Clay Terrace.
The driver of the Amazon van refused medical attention at the scene, according to the police report.
A map of where the stolen van was found is below.










[HEADING=2]More on WTOP[/HEADING]


DC violence interrupter arrested, charged in 2017 murder
Family of murdered Army officer Richard Collins will receive retroactive death benefits


----------



## RideShare_Hustler (Jun 18, 2020)

These flex drivers get violated everywhere I look. Soon no one but Bezos himself will be out on the road delivering. Until he can figure out how to land his drones in front of your door. But then they will rob the drones with the packages 😂


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

I saw a news story about people actually following UPS and other delivery trucks on their routes.

Times are hard.

It's going to be a Very Pandemic Christmas this year.


----------



## _Tron_ (Feb 9, 2020)

We just got a shelter-in-place order for everyone. Maybe a blessing now. I have 2-years of food.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> I saw a news story about people actually following UPS and other delivery trucks on their routes.


The Porch Pirates have been doing this for some time; even before COVID-19.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Another Uber Driver said:


> The Porch Pirates have been doing this for some time; even before COVID-19.


Yes but it's increased this year dramatically, at least in my city. Especially around the time those stimulus checks rolled out.


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

Lissetti said:


> it's increased this year dramatically*..................*Especially around the time those stimulus checks rolled out.


This must be why McConnell does not want to give out too much more _Gubbamint Cheese_: it supports Porch Piracy.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

Driving and delivering for AMZN / contractor is hard labour. Most Uber drivers will last about 2 days on the AMZN schedule. They are getting starvation wages compared to Uber drivers.... work to wage comparison.😥


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Another Uber Driver said:


> https://wtop.com/dc/2020/12/amazon-delivery-van-stolen-in-northeast-dc-robbery/
> [HEADING=2]Amazon delivery van stolen in Northeast DC robbery[/HEADING]
> 
> 
> ...


One Must wonder
Just WHAT he was threatening to " PULL OUT " !?!?










Lissetti said:


> Yes but it's increased this year dramatically, at least in my city. Especially around the time those stimulus checks rolled out.


" Looting & Burning just Doesnt Go as Far as it Used to !!!"


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Lissetti said:


> I saw a news story about people actually following UPS and other delivery trucks on their routes.
> 
> Times are hard.
> 
> It's going to be a Very Pandemic Christmas this year.


There was a period during which people outside of Oakland-Alameda stadium were being robbed right after hopping off the stadium bus to catch baseball games. It was happening with alarming frequency despite safety and security measures put in place at the stadium. News trucks started showing up to report on it. After a while, the same people who were robbing baseball fans started robbing the news trucks. Shortly after, the news crews were accompanied by armed security. Shootouts ensued.


----------



## Lissetti (Dec 20, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> There was a period during which people outside of Oakland-Alameda stadium were being robbed right after hopping off the stadium bus to catch baseball games. It was happening with alarming frequency despite safety and security measures put in place at the stadium. News trucks started showing up to report on it. After a while, the same people who were robbing baseball fans started robbing the news trucks. Shortly after, the news crews were accompanied by armed security. Shootouts ensued.


The news trucks part is kinda funny though...&#129325;


----------



## ng4ever (Feb 16, 2016)

Maybe they should not have Amazon Prime on the vans.


----------

